# Rex Duplex Bicycle - Swedish made from 40s?



## PeterMN (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi from Minnesota.  I'm brand new to the site and forums.  Totally enjoying reading the posts and photos you all have here.  I love seeing the fresh finds, parts and original boxes - functional art if you ask me!

So, I came across a Rex Duplex bicycle from Sweden that I picked up from a garage sale and was wondering if anybody had an idea of the value of such a bike.  I saw one posted on Ebay long ago that had an asking price of around $3000 and was in pretty poor shape with a missing wheel and handle bars (never did see if it sold).

The grips, pedals, tires and front wheel are not original - all replaced with Schwinn parts.  I think all else is original.  I think it's a really neat bike.  I just don't know what the market might be for a Swedish made bike from this era.  Any ideas on who might be interested?  Overseas?  I don't believe this bike is at all related to Rex bicycles produced in the USA/Ohio.

Here is a REALLY neat video of the Rex factory in Sweden from 1939 that  I came across while Googling Rex Duplex and trying to find more information.  Check it out!

http://www.filmarkivet.se/sv/Film/?movieid=76&returnurl=http://www.filmarkivet.se/sv/Sok/?q=halmstad

There are Swedish webpages as well depicting the headbadge and a similar bike:
http://mo-ped.se/bike/b_rex55.htm

Any information or discussion points would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Peter - MN

Sorry, I see in my preview of the post that the pictures are all very large and off-center and I'm unable to resolve that.  At least you can get the idea of condition, etc.


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2014)

*Very cool!*

never seen one before but that is out of my area of collecting -thanks for sharing!
Your page indicates 1955


Easy to select a right - the right to choose REX.



. . . But even within REX-bicycles different series you will find further opportunity to choose out the bicycle type can be that fits exactly you.

Series is equipped with painted rails and screens. These bicycles to a low price especially well suited for hard everyday.

LIGHT SERIES corresponds to sportcyklisternas requirements on a strong yet lightweight bike. The rails and the screens are of mirror polished aluminum, which has been specially processed to the beautiful brighten in the surface shall be well protected. Sharp profile and especially hard metal alloy increases durability.

Stainless steel series is equipped with rails and screens of Swedish stainless steel. The stainless steel material is extremely resistant to corrosion and external influence and gifts cycle while a more weaker touch.

REX populärbenämning LÄDERSTÅL is on the premium krommolybdenstål, of which Ultra-models frames are manufactured. Toughness and strength of this material allows extremely light yet very heavy designs.

AGAINST PRICE INCREASES can Rex bicycles equipped with: Front hubs with expanding brake Torpedo duplex, 2-switched rear hub bearing Torpedo Triplex, 3-switched rear hub bearing Sturmey Archer, 3-switched rear hub bearing Sturmey Archer, new 3-speed rear hub bearings with foot brake Novo shifter with 2 gears Versol shifter with 3 gears separate price list included with this directory.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Peter, glad to see you made your way to the CABE. Hope you get some info on your bike 

Darcie & Nick


----------

